# Bald spot?



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

I just got 4 chickens from a neighbor because his coop became overcrowded. Three of them look great and healthy but one has a bald spot that doesn't look so good and a black "ear". I was thinking either a rough rooster at her old home or maybe she is being bullied, but after watching their behavior for a day I see that she is the bossy one. Is there anything I can do for her bald spot and ear or do I just wait it out and see if she improves, because she is not that cute compared to her coopmates.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She's molting and there's nothing much you can do about it. Looks like she has some new feathers growing to replace the loss, so waiting it out is all you can do. Good feed that has the normal and appropriate protein and calcium levels should be just right for her nutritional needs. 

The black ear could be from pecking/fighting...you can clean it off gently with just warm water and soap and see what lies beneath. If it's just an injury of that sort, apply antibiotic ointment and give it time.


----------

